# Smaller swords



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

I would like to put a sword in my 10gal tank but all of the ones i have found get way to big except for the pygmy sword and i am planning on putting those as my foreground/carpeting but i would still like to put a sword in my background but cant find one small enough to go in a 10gal do you gys know of any that would fit my bill


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

What type of lighting do you have.......


----------



## fishyfaery (Jun 2, 2008)

I've always kept an Amazon and a Melon Sword in my 10 gal. tank. I was lucky to find smaller ones at a local Pet Warehouse. If you only find larger plants there is one thing you could try. I must warn that it isn't a perfect solution, but it has worked for me when my Amazon got too big. I cut back all but the 2 or 3 shortest leaves. The plant put out shorter, smaller leaves as replacements within about a month. Since I don't induce rapid growth in my tank, the smaller sword remained a managable size for months.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Yeah I've expereinced the same thing with a amazon sword that was 22"s tall and took up 1/2 the tank in mass.... Looked great but was chocking out the other plants from light. So I reduced it to maybe 15 to 20 of the shortest leaves and I"m much happier with the growth and managable size of the plant. I'm pretty sure that it has to with the root system be so large, because when I planting new plants that have long root system to start with I prune those down to incourage faster root growth, and in trun get faster leaf growth and attachment.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks guys and i read this a little too late i had made a list a couple days ago of the plants i wanted and when i looked at it this afternoon while i was at Petsmart looking for plants i found out that i did have a sword on there and when i made the list i made sure none of the plants would get ridiculously big for the tank and i went to one of the LFS nearby and i gave them the list and they told me they would pick them up for me when they go to get plants on tuesday so when this tuesday comes around im gonna go and pick up all but one of the plants i wanted and im gonna wait on the other till i get a piece of driftwood to put it on

and i have 2 15w screw in bulbs in it and if need be i can upgrade to 2 25w bulbs


----------

